# The BEST Vitamins for Hair Growth are. . . (drumrolls please...)



## Carlie (Oct 6, 2004)

O.K., here's the scenario:

You are being banished to the Island of Rapid Hair Growth for a year! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif  In order to return back to society, your assignment is to grow a minimum of 6 inches of hair...and you will be given $1000 for every addt'l inch you grow.  You will only be allowed to take w. you 3 vitamins for hair growth (herbs are included)....

So, the question is:
When it comes to vitamins and hair growth, which are the top 3 vitamins that you couldn't do without?


----------



## dreemssold (Oct 6, 2004)

/images/graemlins/rofl.gif

Biotin, L-Cysteine, and B5.


----------



## Carlie (Oct 6, 2004)

/images/graemlins/lachen70.gif ...no, I'm not crazy. /images/graemlins/look.gif

If I could only pick 3, I guess I'd have to choose: biotin, msm &amp; bee pollen.


----------



## Ebony (Oct 6, 2004)

biotin, pantothenic acid &amp; horsetail


----------



## Ginsana (Oct 6, 2004)

Biotin, Evening Primrose Oil, and MSM


----------



## Mestiza (Oct 7, 2004)

I love your scenario! /images/graemlins/grin.gif This is a great question.


----------



## felicia (Oct 7, 2004)

i'd take ultranourish hair, biotin and silica. horsetail tea too /images/graemlins/grin.gif it's not a vitamin(well not in pill form lol) so i'm not cheating /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## calbear (Oct 7, 2004)

I'll take my biotin, msm and panothenic acid.


----------



## LABETT (Oct 7, 2004)

Viviscal,Biotin and MSM for sure.


----------



## simplycee (Oct 7, 2004)

Biotin, MSM and Super B complex


----------



## Kalani (Oct 7, 2004)

B-Complex, Biotin, and horsetail

Operation hairgrowth, cool scenario!


----------



## zoya_j (Oct 7, 2004)

biotin,msm and silica


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Oct 7, 2004)

country life maxi-hair vitamin (has biotin, msm, pantothenic acid, B complex, horsetail, l-cystein, and others)

evening primrose oil (great for hair and cramps!)

flax seed oil


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
i'd take ultranourish hair, biotin and silica. horsetail tea too /images/graemlins/grin.gif it's not a vitamin(well not in pill form lol) so i'm not cheating /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

RE:horsetail tea: do you mind telling me where you get this and what brand you use? Also,how long do you let it steep? TIA


----------



## GoingBack (Oct 7, 2004)

Biotin, MSM, and B-complex.


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Oct 7, 2004)

bitoin, evening primrose oil, b5


----------



## felicia (Oct 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
i'd take ultranourish hair, biotin and silica. horsetail tea too /images/graemlins/grin.gif it's not a vitamin(well not in pill form lol) so i'm not cheating /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

RE:horsetail tea: do you mind telling me where you get this and what brand you use? Also,how long do you let it steep? TIA 

[/ QUOTE ]

hi, i get it from the wholefood store. i'll have to get back to you on the brand. when i go home i'll check the label. so i'll pm you monday. when i drink tea i just leave the bag in there the entire time. i did get an increase in growth with this combo, not sure exactly how much bc don't measure. i stopped simply bc i stopped being consistent and there's no need in wasting ur money on viatmins and things if u aren't going to be consistent. i might start back though. /images/graemlins/scratchchin.gif


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 7, 2004)

I only take one vitamin for hair growth which is NatureMade Super B Complex.  I also take a multi-vitamin for just overall health I guess.


----------



## Stylepink (Oct 7, 2004)

Vitamins? Thats all? This is hard.......is Surge a vitamin? /images/graemlins/rofl.gif


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 7, 2004)

Andrew Lessman's Hair, skin and nails; evening primrose oil, EFAs


----------



## Tene (Oct 7, 2004)

Flax Oil, MSM, silica, biotin, etc.


----------



## Carlie (Oct 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Flax Oil, MSM, silica, biotin, etc. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hey, that's 4! /images/graemlins/grin.gif

By everyone listing their top 3, we'll eventually have a list of the best of the bestest! 

Anybody else taking notes... /images/graemlins/user.gif


----------



## Kalani (Oct 7, 2004)

LOL! Yeah, someone should make another thread and this time ask what 3 hair products would choose if stranded on an island.
That would be a tough one for PJ's like myself!


----------



## Carlie (Oct 7, 2004)

There is a thread something like that but it gives you specifics to choose from (ex: 1 oil, 1 shampoo, etc.)  I'll see if I can find it...

Here it is


----------



## Kalani (Oct 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
There is a thread something like that but it gives you specifics to choose from (ex: 1 oil, 1 shampoo, etc.)  I'll see if I can find it...

Here it is 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah! okay, thanks!


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 7, 2004)

What does SILICA do for your hair???


----------



## Carlie (Oct 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Vitamins? Thats all? This is hard.......is Surge a vitamin? /images/graemlins/rofl.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
 /images/graemlins/rofl.gif /images/graemlins/rofl.gif /images/graemlins/rofl.gif


----------



## KAddy (Oct 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Flax Oil, MSM, silica, biotin, etc. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hey, that's 4! /images/graemlins/grin.gif

By everyone listing their top 3, we'll eventually have a list of the best of the bestest! 

Anybody else taking notes... /images/graemlins/user.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]







Oh I am definitely taking notes /images/graemlins/user.gif


----------



## Carlie (Oct 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
What does SILICA do for your hair??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Silica strenthens the hair and helps to prevent hair loss.
*NOTE:*  Horsetail extract or Horsetail Tea is an excellent source of silica! /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## miss_brown (Oct 7, 2004)

Multi, Biotin, B-Complex /images/graemlins/up.gif


----------



## jasmin (Oct 7, 2004)

NatureMade B Complex 100, Calcium for strength and maybe a multi.


----------



## sengschick (Oct 7, 2004)

Viviscal (actually low on vits, but great for cranking out hair) and Phytophanere Hair &amp; Nails (b-complex w/wheatgerm and fish oil) that stuff is wonderful, your hair shines and nails transform.  Doesn't claim growth but health benefits, but all the same it gives me an extra 1/4-1/2" per month. /images/graemlins/up.gif /images/graemlins/up.gif /images/graemlins/up.gif
That's all I need /images/graemlins/wink.gif.


----------



## dreemssold (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok...I see a bunch of MSM on here...I thought MSM made your hair feel softer, but not grow longer...anyone?


----------



## Carlie (Oct 7, 2004)

One of the MANY things about MSM that makes it SO beneficial is that it extends the growth phase of the hair, allowing the hair to grow to longer lengths without shedding as much. /images/graemlins/grin.gif

ETA: MSM helps the body to produce stronger hair. /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## dreemssold (Oct 7, 2004)

Ahhh, ok, thanks, Carlie /images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
i'd take ultranourish hair, biotin and silica. horsetail tea too /images/graemlins/grin.gif it's not a vitamin(well not in pill form lol) so i'm not cheating /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

RE:horsetail tea: do you mind telling me where you get this and what brand you use? Also,how long do you let it steep? TIA 

[/ QUOTE ]

hi, i get it from the wholefood store. i'll have to get back to you on the brand. when i go home i'll check the label. so i'll pm you monday. when i drink tea i just leave the bag in there the entire time. i did get an increase in growth with this combo, not sure exactly how much bc don't measure. i stopped simply bc i stopped being consistent and there's no need in wasting ur money on viatmins and things if u aren't going to be consistent. i might start back though. /images/graemlins/scratchchin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Thanks so much for replying back! I look forward to hearing from you about the brand!!! Thanks again!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
i'd take ultranourish hair, biotin and silica. horsetail tea too /images/graemlins/grin.gif it's not a vitamin(well not in pill form lol) so i'm not cheating /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

RE:horsetail tea: do you mind telling me where you get this and what brand you use? Also,how long do you let it steep? TIA 

[/ QUOTE ]

hi, i get it from the wholefood store. i'll have to get back to you on the brand. when i go home i'll check the label. so i'll pm you monday. when i drink tea i just leave the bag in there the entire time. i did get an increase in growth with this combo, not sure exactly how much bc don't measure. i stopped simply bc i stopped being consistent and there's no need in wasting ur money on viatmins and things if u aren't going to be consistent. i might start back though. /images/graemlins/scratchchin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Thanks so much for replying back! I look forward to hearing from you about the brand!!! Thanks again!


----------



## BabyCurls (Oct 7, 2004)

<font color="purple">I can't live without my MSM, Biotin and B-Complex. I would go insane!!!!  </font>  /images/graemlins/wallbash.gif


----------



## model_chick717 (Oct 7, 2004)

biotin, evening primrose oil, L-cystein


----------



## Carlie (Oct 7, 2004)

From all of the responses, looks like biotin is another must-have for growth! /images/graemlins/up.gif


----------



## lunalight7 (Oct 7, 2004)

biotin, flaxseed oil, evening primrose oil


----------



## CICI24 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ultra nourishair, viviscal, green foods


----------



## SouthernGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

HF37's all I'd take. Great question!!!


----------



## Carlie (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Ladies!!! /images/graemlins/grin.gif ....feel free to keep 'em comin'... /images/graemlins/user.gif


----------



## candibaby (Oct 8, 2004)

ultra nourishair, biotin, l-cysteine


----------



## kitkat3ny (Oct 8, 2004)

Vivscal


----------



## Carlie (Oct 29, 2004)

bumping for... /images/graemlins/newbie.gifs


----------



## luv04 (Oct 29, 2004)

biotin,msm,silica


----------



## asha (Oct 29, 2004)

Great thread Carlie...love the scenario.

 I have a request...as I read the responses I am making a list to see what vitamin (s) are the top 3 overall (so far Biotin is definately #1). I was wondering if people could list the brand of their vitamins..for instance my top three would be

Puritan's pride Biotin
puritan's pride pantothenic acid
Kaire MSM complex

Just so people can see what brands are tops overall...may help someone when making a decision on what vitamin to get and from where.

Thanks all..keep the answers coming


----------



## Carlie (Oct 29, 2004)

Asha, for biotin, I use the Nature's Bounty brand (which is the same as the PP).  For MSM, I use the TriMedica brand. /images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Carlie (Oct 30, 2004)

bump...


----------



## dreamgurl (Oct 30, 2004)

Ultra Nourishair
Cod Liver Oil/Fish Oil (Carlson's brand)
Metagreens, Metaberry and Aloe Gold (mix it all in apple juice)


----------



## Cowgirl (Oct 30, 2004)

Andrew Lessmans - Healthy Hair, Skin &amp; Nails

So Carlie, Have you started compiling this list yet /images/graemlins/rofl.gif


----------



## Allandra (Oct 31, 2004)

/images/graemlins/rofl.gif  I have no idea (much easier if I could just take everything).


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Oct 31, 2004)

what does the MSM do? i take biotin now what would you suggest i take with it...I take a b complex vitamin as well...

any suggestions...?


----------



## bajanplums1 (Oct 31, 2004)

BIOTIN, MSM, b-complex
(I would sneak ultranourishair, silica and a multivitamin in my bra)


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Oct 31, 2004)

I would say VITAMINS SUCK!!!! But then again I don't think I've ever taken one long enough and consistently anough to tell the difference /images/graemlins/look.gif


----------



## bajanplums1 (Oct 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I would say VITAMINS SUCK!!!! But then again I don't think I've ever taken one long enough and consistently anough to tell the difference /images/graemlins/look.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

seems that your hair grows fine without them.


----------



## Carlie (Oct 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
So Carlie, Have you started compiling this list yet /images/graemlins/rofl.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Uhh /images/graemlins/look.gif....I'm working on it!!! /images/graemlins/user.gif


----------



## reformatio (Dec 17, 2004)

I only have two:

GNC Women's Ultra Nourishair
GNC Women's Evening Primrose Oil 1300


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 17, 2004)

Biotin
MSM
Flax oil seed, Fish oil, and Borage Oil (I take a combination of them)


----------



## JuJuBoo (Dec 17, 2004)

Biotin
EPO
Multi


Sounds like I need to jump on the MSM wagon.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Dec 17, 2004)

I forgot Vitamin E


----------



## soslychic (Jan 10, 2005)

bajanplums1 said:
			
		

> BIOTIN, MSM, b-complex
> (I would sneak ultranourishair, silica and a multivitamin in my bra)


----------



## recherche (Jan 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by bajanplums1
BIOTIN, MSM, b-complex
(I would sneak ultranourishair, silica and a multivitamin in my bra)

    
ITA only I would dump the silica and replace with vitamin C to work with the MSM.


----------



## landakaye (Jan 11, 2005)

whats the MSM for?


----------



## Lita (Jan 11, 2005)

Multi,Silica,Flaxseed & Fish oil.      HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## CatSuga (Jan 11, 2005)

Can anyone give details about bee pollen?


----------



## Tene (Jan 11, 2005)

I changed mines, it would be Country Life Maxi-Hair.


----------



## sengschick (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'm changing my response as well.

UltraHair Plus w/MSM
Super Silica w/MSM
5mg of Biotin
I'm not counting my vit E or Olive Leaf Extract b/c I take those for health benefits, but they just happen to help out the hair too.


----------



## senimoni (Feb 7, 2005)

Bump, isn't Biotin a B-Vitamin, I only ask b/c I notice quite a few people listed them seperately.


----------



## sweetpineapple (Feb 7, 2005)

Hairtopia vitamins


----------



## ClassicChic (Feb 7, 2005)

sengschick said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm changing my response as well.
> 
> UltraHair Plus w/MSM
> Super Silica w/MSM
> ...


 
Where do you get your Super Silica with MSM??


----------



## Carlie (Feb 7, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Bump, isn't Biotin a B-Vitamin, I only ask b/c I notice quite a few people listed them seperately.


Yes, Biotin is a B Vitamin. The reason why people list them separately is because they are probably only referring to the Biotin supplement, which can be purchased separately.


----------



## Aerie17 (Feb 7, 2005)

I guess I'm gonna cheat.  I don't think I would have healthy hair with just three nutrients.  Hair needs vitamins and minerals and trace elements to be healthy in my opinion.  In addition to a healthy diet I would add a multi-vitamin with the minimum daily requirements met, plus:
balanced B-Complex
extra Biotin
MSM


----------



## ClassicChic (Feb 11, 2005)

Bump Bump bump


----------



## bajanplums1 (Feb 11, 2005)

MSM, B-Complex (heavy on the Choline & Inositol & Biotin), L-Cysteine


----------



## LoriLOCX (Feb 12, 2005)

Exotic Allure - Fast Growth Multi
------------------------------------
It has B12, B6, Niacin, Biotin, Pantothenic Acid, MSM, Zinc, Silica, Inositol, Choline, He Shou Wu, Horsetail, Iron, Iodine, Folic Acid, PABA.....PLUS....
Essential Oils: Vitamins A, E, Flaxseed Oil, Lenoleic Acid, Bo,rage Oil...PLUS... 
Proprietary Amino Acid Blend.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 23, 2005)

bumping for responses. Allandra, I am especially interested in the Naturmade Super B complex that got you from chin to waist length. Did you use anything else? I stopped with the Ultra Nourishair becuase it made me sick to my stomach every time I took it.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Feb 23, 2005)

LoriLOCX said:
			
		

> Exotic Allure - Fast Growth Multi
> ------------------------------------
> It has B12, B6, Niacin, Biotin, Pantothenic Acid, MSM, Zinc, Silica, Inositol, Choline, He Shou Wu, Horsetail, Iron, Iodine, Folic Acid, PABA.....PLUS....
> Essential Oils: Vitamins A, E, Flaxseed Oil, Lenoleic Acid, Bo,rage Oil...PLUS...
> Proprietary Amino Acid Blend.


 
What has Exotic Allure done for you?  I've always wondered about this vitamin?


----------



## bludacious (Feb 23, 2005)

This post is just in time.  Are you guys taking these vitamins together or are you guys taking one?  New to the hair vitamin thing so please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey has anyone tallied up what the top 3 vitamins are?


thanx!


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll take HF37 and Flaxseed oil and MSM  

The Flaxseed oil to keep my scalp and hair looking glossy.
The HF37 (combination of vitamins and amino acids needed for the hair) because this stuff makes my hair grow like a weed
MSM to keep the new growth soft.

If I could take a 4th pill it would be Vitabiotics Perfectil because that stuff makes my skin flawless!


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Feb 23, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> bumping for responses. Allandra, I am especially interested in the Naturmade Super B complex that got you from chin to waist length. Did you use anything else? *I stopped with the Ultra Nourishair becuase it made me sick to my stomach every time I took it.*


 
Did you take it with or without food?

On the packet of most vitamins it says you need to take it on a full stomach as the vitamins on an empty stomach can make you feel sick or give you stomach cramps, maybe that's why.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 23, 2005)

BAILEYSCREAM said:
			
		

> Did you take it with or without food?
> 
> On the packet of most vitamins it says you need to take it on a full stomach as the vitamins on an empty stomach can make you feel sick or give you stomach cramps, maybe that's why.


I took it with food along with Total Essential Fatty Acids, multivitamin and other vitamins. Left me feeling ill and thirsty no matter how much water I drank or food that I ate. Now that I am not taking it, I feel so much better. It was just a lot of vitamins to be taking. I think that I will just stick to my multivite and maybe add naturmade super b that everyones been talking about. Would love to try HF37 but at the prices they charge -- like $90 a month -- I cant afford it -- especially if it makes me sick or is too complicated for me to understand.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Feb 23, 2005)

Vitamin Shoppe MSM, 1000 mg capsules
Vitamin Shoppe Biotin, 5mg capsules
Kal Super Silica Plus


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Feb 23, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> I took it with food along with Total Essential Fatty Acids, multivitamin and other vitamins. Left me feeling ill and thirsty no matter how much water I drank or food that I ate. Now that I am not taking it, I feel so much better. It was just a lot of vitamins to be taking. I think that I will just stick to my multivite and maybe add naturmade super b that everyones been talking about. Would love to try HF37 but at the prices they charge -- like $90 a month -- I cant afford it -- especially if it makes me sick or is too complicated for me to understand.


 
I must admit, I have stopped taking too many vitamins as they make me thirsty too.  I am trying to stick to the ones I have in my sig now.

The HF37 is expensive but I think it's worth the money.  I stopped taking them for the longest time but I still have them so I've resumed taking them after all I had no problem with it when I was using it regularly.

Anyway, there are lots of websites selling the HF37 and their prices vary.

Have you tried Vitabiotics vitamins?  They have a whole range of stuff and very affordable too http://us.vitabiotics.com/index.aspx.  I'm using their Perfectil and Visionace alternatively when I'm not using HF37.  You only need to take one pill a day and the ingredients are pretty impressive.  All the stuff you need for healthy skin, hair nails, eyes (I'm sure you get the picture)


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 24, 2005)

BAILEYSCREAM said:
			
		

> I must admit, I have stopped taking too many vitamins as they make me thirsty too.  I am trying to stick to the ones I have in my sig now.
> 
> The HF37 is expensive but I think it's worth the money.  I stopped taking them for the longest time but I still have them so I've resumed taking them after all I had no problem with it when I was using it regularly.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the tips. I am going to do some thinking about my vitamin regimen. It is interesting to hear that it made someone else thirsty. It is good to know that I am not the only one.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 9, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> bumping for responses. Allandra, I am especially interested in the Naturmade Super B complex that got you from chin to waist length. Did you use anything else? I stopped with the Ultra Nourishair becuase it made me sick to my stomach every time I took it.


Check out the second post of this old thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=810


----------



## Valerie (Jul 9, 2005)

B-vitamins
Flaxseed oil
MSM
Biotin


----------



## Valerie (Jul 9, 2005)

Also I have to agree with you Baileyscream, HF37 is good also. Also Natures Plus, I have got good results, with my added amino acids combination.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 9, 2005)

-Biotin
-GNC Ultra Nourishair
-Super B-Complex


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Jul 9, 2005)

What does biotin do for the hair?  I see that a lot of the ladies use it.


----------



## QUINN (Jul 9, 2005)

Ginsana said:
			
		

> Biotin, Evening Primrose Oil, and MSM


co-singing!


----------



## Diane71 (Jul 9, 2005)

Great Hair Vitamins (3,000 mcg of Biotin), Omega 3 Fish Oil, Flaxseed Oil pills(organic) and Vitamom Prenatal supplements (high in Folic Acid and Iron).


_http://public.fotki.com/Diane71/


----------



## MeruAray2 (Oct 15, 2005)

what does the silica do for you?


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Oct 15, 2005)

MeruAray2 said:
			
		

> what does the silica do for you?


Silica strengthens and supports healthy skin, hair, bones, and nails. Its is important in collagen formation within connective tissue. Silica supplements are usually derived from the Horsetail plant. Other sources of silica can be obtained from eating cucumbers according to the worldshealthiestfoods.com


----------



## comike (Jul 17, 2006)

bumping.......


----------



## BeatriceFly (Jul 18, 2006)

what about Andrew Lessmans??
Did someone mention this already? If so, sorry
But i was going to order it and am still skeptical if it has everything I need and in an adequate amount
It has the following:
Vitamin A   1000IU
Vitamin C   100 mg
Vitamin D   100 IU
Vit B1         5mg
Vit B2         5mg
Niacin         5mg
Vit B6         5mg
Folic Acid    200 mcg
Vit B12       20 mcg
Biotin         2,500 mcg
Pantothenic Acid  50mg
Calcium      16mg
MSM           750 mg
Gelatin       188mg
Silicon        30mg


What do ya'll think?


----------



## Tee (Aug 5, 2006)

biotin,mulit, and silica


----------



## FloridaSunshine (Aug 28, 2006)

Vitamin Shoppe Biotin 5mg
Trimedica MSM
Alive Muti Vitamin


----------



## LABETT (Aug 28, 2006)

I just recently started Good Hair skin & Nail vits and they are working in just 3 weeks,my nails and hair seem to be stronger and my skin looks clear.
This is the only hair vits that has ever given me energy (love it).
You get best results when taking 4 tabs a day.


----------



## Ms.Allyse (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW. All of this is so interesting!!! I'm going to try it!!! MY hair/skin needs it!


----------



## jwhitley6 (Dec 28, 2006)

I like this thread...I'm not really sure what I'd take.  Probably my New Chapter One Daily multi vitamin, Twinlabs Stress B-complex, and MSM.  But I'm still not sure MSM has done anything for my hair.....oh, I think I'd take Health By The Sun's Woman's Oil (flax, borage, black current oils) instead of MSM.


----------



## momi (Nov 12, 2007)

Bumping...


----------



## talata (Apr 4, 2008)

GNC Womens Ultra Mega (Active), MSM, Biotin and Flax seed oil. Oops, that 4... I guess I'll have to sneek in the FSO.


----------



## cieramichele (May 17, 2008)

bumping . . .


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (May 17, 2008)

biotin,msm,flaxseed oil


----------



## taj (May 21, 2008)

1. Puritans Pride Biotin
2. Nac= L-cysteine by Invite
3. Viviscal or Nioxin


----------



## ebonyhair (May 25, 2009)

Bumping....


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Aug 29, 2009)

Bumpity bump


----------



## jazzyto (Aug 30, 2009)

bumpbumppppp


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 9, 2009)

buuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmpppp


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 9, 2009)

Biotin
Prenatal
Garlic


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 9, 2009)

L-Cysteine
Brewer's Yeast
Viviscal/HF37


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 10, 2009)

Can anyone recommend hair vitamins that do not cause you to have headaches?  I would like to try the Biotin....anyone get headaches from this?


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Nov 10, 2009)

Has anyone taken provillus? They have vitamins I would like to try.

The website is provillus.com


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jul 12, 2011)

Hairfinity, Alive Multi Liquid Vitamin, Flaxseed Oil


----------



## kupenda (Jul 12, 2011)

MSM, multi, super b complex


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 12, 2011)

MSM 
Wheat Germ Oil Capsules
Country Life Maxi


----------

